# Any cross country courses in Inverness area?



## sandi_84 (16 May 2013)

I have been asking about showing classes etc for my boy but we've never done XC before and it would be good to see how we'd do at a fun day type thing but I don't know if there is anywhere in the area that we could go.

Anyone know of anywhere?

Also sorry, anyone know of any good freelance instructors who would be able to come to me and what prices they charge?


----------



## Dry Rot (16 May 2013)

Google British eventing Scotsburn and maybe call the co-ordinators? Hope that helps! Not really my scene but you don't seem to be overwhelmed with replies.


----------



## sandi_84 (16 May 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Google British eventing Scotsburn and maybe call the co-ordinators? Hope that helps! Not really my scene but you don't seem to be overwhelmed with replies.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, just had a message from my cousin who's planning a trip to the mundole XC course with a few friends this spring/summer and she's invited me and my horse along. She's also put me in touch with her instructor


----------



## MagicMelon (18 May 2013)

Only ones near you I know of are Scotsburn and Coillemore. Coillemore stopped doing BE a while ago but think they maybe still run unaffiliated so may still have their XC course.  Mundole I believe also has a XC course although I've never seen it, I've always thought it'd be pretty basic so Ive never bothered!

Otherwise, Burgie is a bit further for you but probably not too far.


----------



## kim75 (19 May 2013)

Wouldn't use Mundole not fixed jumps and not good . Scotsburn can be hired after next sat there is schooling on there next sun , courses from 80 cm unfortunately we struggle up here there's Burgie then it's knock near Keith then Balquholly near Turriff a d that's your lot


----------



## sandi_84 (20 May 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

How do you mean the jumps at mundole aren't fixed? More like SJ's? I always though the point of XC was that they were fixed


----------



## Jenna1406 (20 May 2013)

The mundole jumps are fixed, if you hit them they wont come down. I think what she means is that they are movable.  Mundole is a good place to go if you have never done it before as it is very flat to get your confidence up.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Also sorry, anyone know of any good freelance instructors who would be able to come to me and what prices they charge?
		
Click to expand...

Clare Molyneux is lovely and an extremely experienced instructor in the your area, I think. No idea what she charges. I knew her when she lived in Lancashire well over 30 years ago, and she was an excellent teacher then. She's easy to find on Google.


----------



## Jenna1406 (20 May 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Clare Molyneux is lovely and an extremely experienced instructor in the your area, I think. No idea what she charges. I knew her when she lived in Lancashire well over 30 years ago, and she was an excellent teacher then. She's easy to find on Google.
		
Click to expand...

I think she is about £40 ish.

Avril Johnston is really good as well.


----------



## sandi_84 (20 May 2013)

Jenna1406 said:



			The mundole jumps are fixed, if you hit them they wont come down. I think what she means is that they are movable.  Mundole is a good place to go if you have never done it before as it is very flat to get your confidence up.

Click to expand...

Ah I see!  Cool sounds perfect for me, XC has always scared me a bit so a nice flat course is a nice confidence giver 



FionaM12 said:



			Clare Molyneux is lovely and an extremely experienced instructor in the your area, I think. No idea what she charges. I knew her when she lived in Lancashire well over 30 years ago, and she was an excellent teacher then. She's easy to find on Google.
		
Click to expand...




Jenna1406 said:



			I think she is about £40 ish.

Avril Johnston is really good as well.
		
Click to expand...

Clare fitted my lads saddle, she seems lovely and very knowlageable  Unfortunately a little more than I was hoping to spend though 

What does Avril Johnston charge do you know?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Emsarr (20 May 2013)

If you want a 'groom' or 'photographer' give me a shout if you could grab me on route


----------



## sandi_84 (20 May 2013)

Emsarr said:



			If you want a 'groom' or 'photographer' give me a shout if you could grab me on route 

Click to expand...

Ha ha! Will do!


----------



## Emsarr (20 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Ha ha! Will do! 

Click to expand...

Good  Haha!


----------



## sandi_84 (20 May 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Good  Haha!
		
Click to expand...

If I do end up going I'll give you a shout and you can ride the scary bigger jumps and I'll stick to the baby ones ha ha!  You know if you're ever over my neck of the woods you're welcome to come for a ride on Loki


----------



## Emsarr (21 May 2013)

Haha that sounds like a plan! Although it's been a while since I was near any xc jumps   Aw thank you for that offer


----------



## sandi_84 (21 May 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Haha that sounds like a plan! Although it's been a while since I was near any xc jumps   Aw thank you for that offer 

Click to expand...

You're welcome  Ha ha! you'll do better than me anyway, I've never been brave enough to even look at a xc jump! 

My sharer didn't work out  She's having a bit of a family crisis atm and doesn't think she'd be able to commit atm. Feel really sorry for her as she was soo looking forward to it  so I'm back on the hunt again


----------



## Emsarr (21 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			You're welcome  Ha ha! you'll do better than me anyway, I've never been brave enough to even look at a xc jump! 

My sharer didn't work out  She's having a bit of a family crisis atm and doesn't think she'd be able to commit atm. Feel really sorry for her as she was soo looking forward to it  so I'm back on the hunt again 

Click to expand...

Haha well most of mine have been home-made or random fallen trees with rubbish lines in and out 

Oh that's a shame! More so that she was so interested and looking forward to it! Hopefully you find someone again soon and it all works out


----------



## sandi_84 (21 May 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Haha well most of mine have been home-made or random fallen trees with rubbish lines in and out 

Oh that's a shame! More so that she was so interested and looking forward to it! Hopefully you find someone again soon and it all works out 

Click to expand...

Ha ha! But they're the best kind! 

Yeah it really is and I feel so bad for her that this crisis is on the go let alone that it's going to make sharing unfeasible for now  She's an old friend so at least it got us back in touch and I've told her if she ever needs a horse hug she's always welcome to come up with me 

I've got a girl coming out next week to have a look so I'll keep my fingers crossed that goes well


----------



## Emsarr (22 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Ha ha! But they're the best kind! 

Yeah it really is and I feel so bad for her that this crisis is on the go let alone that it's going to make sharing unfeasible for now  She's an old friend so at least it got us back in touch and I've told her if she ever needs a horse hug she's always welcome to come up with me 

I've got a girl coming out next week to have a look so I'll keep my fingers crossed that goes well 

Click to expand...

Haha they are indeed until you nearly get decked in front of kids you're supervising 

Oh that's really not good, but as you say, at least it got you back in touch with eachother  Hopefully this girl works out though!


----------

